# Engländer ärgern!



## Lumumba (12 März 2005)

Wer erinnert sich nicht an das glorreiche 1:0 der deutschen 
Fußball-Nationalmannschaft im letzten Spiel vor dem Abriss des 
altehrwürdigen Wembley-Stadions? (Wie sehr die Engländer diese Niederlage 
geschmerzt hat, lässt sich übrigens gut in David Beckham "My Side" 
nachlesen.) 
Nun ist es an der Zeit, Didi Hamann für seinen Sieg-Freistoß (ca. 25 Meter 
Entfernung, flach über den nassen Rasen ins untere linke Eck!) entsprechend 
zu würdigen: Mittlerweile ist das Wembley-Stadion wieder aufgebaut und zum 
Stadion führt eine neue Brücke, die noch namenlos ist. Deswegen hat die 
London Development Agency einen Wettbewerb ausgeschrieben, bei dem der Name 
gewinnt, der am häufigsten genannt wird. Und das ist unsere Chance! 
Also hier für "*Dietmar-Hamann-Bridge*" voten: 
http://www.lda.gov.uk/server.php?show=ConForm.9 
In der Begründung bitte angeben: 'In tribute to the player who scored the 
last goal in the old stadium' 

PS: Schickt den Link weiter an alle Bekannte! Wenn er mal nicht funktioniert, ruhig öfters versuchen. 

_THX an Oliver_


----------



## Wembley (12 März 2005)

Origineller wäre es, die Brücke nach *Faria Alam* zu benennen.

http://www.thedailystar.net/2004/08/10/d40810040536.htm

Da würden einige Herren vom englischen Verband schön schauen.


Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder:

http://www.wembleystadium.com/brilliantfuture/webcam


----------



## Lumumba (12 März 2005)

Wir sollten uns aber auf eines einigen! 
Und alles Deutsche ärgert die Inselaffen...!  :argue:


----------



## Wembley (13 März 2005)

Na hallo! Lass meine Engländer leben  

Mein Vorschlag war sowieso nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Da würde dann auch "Victoria-Beckham-Bridge" passen.   

By the way: Soweit ich weiß, war Hamann nicht der letzte Torschütze im alten Wembley Stadion. Danach gab's noch ein FA-Cup Finale. Ganz abgesehen von ein paar Relegationsspielen, die dort schon stattgefunden haben.


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

Bachramov-Brücke?
So hieß 1966 der Linienrichter...
 der könnte das da unten auch aus dem Stegreif übersetzen, lol


----------



## Teleton (16 März 2005)

Sie ärgern sich   

http://www.sportnetwork.net/main/s342/st68851.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

> Ah those crazy Germans and their sense of humour, first they invade Poland now a large number of them want to name the new Wembley bridge the 'The Dietmar Hamann bridge'.


Die sollen erst mal ihren Prinzen in ein ordentliches Internat schicken und Leute, die so was schreiben, gleich mit...


----------



## Wembley (16 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Ah those crazy Germans and their sense of humour, first they invade Poland now a large number of them want to name the new Wembley bridge the 'The Dietmar Hamann bridge'.
> 
> 
> Die sollen erst mal ihren Prinzen in ein ordentliches Internat schicken und Leute, die so was schreiben, gleich mit...



Teile der englischen Presse sind leider das allerletzte. Liegt auch irgendwie an deren Bildungssystem. Privatschulen "hui" und staatliche Schulen "pfui".
Es gab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Art Geschichtetest, bei dem Jugendlichen Fragen im "Multiple-Choice-Verfahren" gestellt wurden.

Ergebnisse: Viele kannte Churchill nicht. Manche glaubten, Margret Thatcher war zur Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges Kriegsministerin und Hitler war britischer Premierminister.

Aber in Österreich (wahrscheinlich auch in D) geben sich  Politiker große Mühe, "englische" bzw. amerikanische (Bildungs)Verhältnisse auch hier einzuführen.


----------



## A John (16 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in Österreich (wahrscheinlich auch in D) geben sich  Politiker große Mühe, "englische" bzw. amerikanische (Bildungs)Verhältnisse auch hier einzuführen.


Was in D sicher eine signifikante Steigerung des (Bildungs)Niveaus bedeuten würde.

GRuß A. John


----------



## KatzenHai (17 März 2005)

Und?

Wer hatte am 15. die Nase vorn?


----------



## Fidul (27 April 2005)

http://www.lda.gov.uk/wembley


> In the next stage, we will assemble an expert panel to select a shortlist of five names. The shortlist will be announced on 13 May and voting will run throughout the final week of the football season, with the winning name announced on 23 May.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 April 2005)

Also  - entgegen der ursprünglichen Ansage "meiste Stimmen = Brückenname" will man jetzt eine zweite Votingrunde einläuten, zwischen fünf Namen, die deren Expertenrunde vorher aus allen Vorschlägen auswählt.

Kurzum: Didi Hamann hatte vermutlich gewonnen, und die Tommies versuchen jetzt, das irgendwie zu korrigieren. Scheint ein wenig "_no good sports_" zu sein ....


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2005)

Er hatte in der Tat gewonnen und deshalb wurden die Regeln geändert. Bei den jetzigen Kandidaten ist er trotz der höchsten Stimmenanzahl nicht dabei.

*Schande!*

Nebenbei bemerkt ist es auch eine Beleidigung, jemanden wie Bobby Charlton nur mit einer läppischen Fußgängerbrücke zu bedenken. Was ist bloß in die Briten gefahren? BSE?


----------

